# Fewer Forums?



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Are there a fewer number of forums in the Forum section of SAXONTHEWEB now than say a month or so ago? The Members Lounge has scooted up a couple of notches leading me to believe the Board's been culled(?). Is that the case?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I did a quick read thru. It seems like everything is still here. 
If anything the font looked a tad smaller, but that just could be that I'm not wearing my glasses.....


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> I did a quick read thru. It seems like everything is still here.
> If anything the font looked a tad smaller, but that just could be that I'm not wearing my glasses.....


Smaller font, that's probably it. I thought maybe I'd missed an important announcement or something...


----------

